# Accessible Fitting with Splices



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Get use to it. If you are using tray cable as a wiring method if there is no green you can use any color as ground but it must be marked as ground. 
However if there is a green it can only be used for ground.
As far as the splice being accessible as long as you do not have to remove any structure parts it is assessable. It is no more nonassignable than a light fixture that hangs over a set of steps and you have to build a scaffold to get to it. 
In my home town there is a new Federal Building that has lights in the ceiling that had the bulbs installed when the building was being built because after the main entrance was finished they could not get a man lift in the building. The lights are disconnected at the switches to save the bulbs When they want to show off the building entrance they hook the switches and turn the lights on.

LC

THINK LISTEN SOLVE


----------

